# hi yanks new member from australia



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

good day, and welcome.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## ralphb (Mar 19, 2013)

cheers mate
didn't want to be a smart ar*e with the 'yank' thing
sorry


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Not a problem mate.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ralph!


----------



## peterxix (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Ralph,Welcome Some Lime-is as well


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd say we have just as many southerners as yanks...


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> I'd say we have just as many southerners as yanks...


That's *rebels* sir.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Do southerners object to being classed as Yanks in Aussie vernacular?


----------



## keeper (Jan 29, 2012)

Bring a bunch of Aussies here, drop them in Alabama, and we can find out if Southerner's object to being called "yanks". My money is on that they will


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

keeper said:


> they will


:banana:


----------



## Sharpbees (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ralphb (Mar 19, 2013)

if you are going to be smart
why did u come into world war 2 late?
hahahahaha inch:


----------

